# Can you put a saddle on a wet horse?



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

No. You don't have to wait.

The pad will dry that area of the back as you ride. The horses will be fine.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I never put a wet pad on a dry horse, but the other way round - no reason not to do it. Hope you'll have a good ride!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Clean and wet no issue, muddy and wet, well need to get clean before you start...


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

They get wet when they sweat, I have no problem with saddling a wet horse.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I do this often but I make sure the hair on the back is brushed in the proper direction and put the saddle pad on high and slide it back into position so the hairs are laying in the proper direction. 
I usually do this anyway but am extra careful with a wet back.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

After the ride I would bring my pad home to dry it out in a warm dry place.

Have a good ride!


----------

